
The Lost Art of System Design (2018) [video] - Austin_Conlon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujOc3a7Hav0
======
treebog
Quick summary: this talk is about how to use design patterns to build well-
architected, robust mobile (iOS) apps

~~~
SQueeeeeL
Thank you!

------
bvrmn
Recap: presenter tries to explain clean architecture[1] with not very clear
examples on ios/swift mobile domain. And he has very fuzzy definitions of
architecture and design. Also talk tumbles between pretty high level
abstractions and low level design stuff.

[1] [https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2012/08/13/the-
clean-a...](https://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2012/08/13/the-clean-
architecture.html)

~~~
TheFiend7
Is that diagram at the beginning supposed to be ironic? Or is it just ironic.

